# Natural Mr.Olympia



## ProFIT (Oct 27, 2017)

Natural Mr.Olympia - YouTube







5ft8 205 pounds contest condition. Thoughts?


----------



## Sully (Oct 27, 2017)

The guy has an amazing set of lats on him. Definitely could be natty. I don’t think it much matters either way. Natural or enhanced makes no difference to me. A great physique is a great physique, either way. Props to him.


----------



## Victory (Oct 27, 2017)

Sully said:


> The guy has an amazing set of lats on him. Definitely could be natty. I don’t think it much matters either way. Natural or enhanced makes no difference to me. A great physique is a great physique, either way. Props to him.



I agree. I have seen this guy in another video before. He could be natural but the older pics don't look it. One thing I don't get is he says he looks that way due to building his physique over 40 years. But when he was 25 he looked really jacked and better than many enhanced pro's.


----------



## BigBob (Oct 27, 2017)

He built that muscle on gear. Quite possible he is natty  now. 

Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 27, 2017)

BigBob said:


> He built that muscle on gear. Quite possible he is natty  now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk



My thinking is similar to yours. Some of those photos in the video I see what could be a 'natural' look while others I have to question.


----------



## striffe (Oct 27, 2017)

BigBob said:


> He built that muscle on gear. Quite possible he is natty  now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk





ASHOP said:


> My thinking is similar to yours. Some of those photos in the video I see what could be a 'natural' look while others I have to question.



I agree with both of you. If I had to guess he is enhanced part of the year but competes "natural". Some of those photos do not look natural. He looks like he may have had cosmetic surgery as well.


----------



## BigBob (Oct 27, 2017)

Dont get me wrong. Im not hating. He does look better than me at 54.

Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 28, 2017)

There are genetic elites and it is a guessing game. I do struggle to believe he has never taken an enhancement through the years. If you go on stats to height he is like a shorter Mike O'Hearn and I don't think he is natural either. In the video he looks more natural when he is older but the guy is 54.


----------



## Viking (Oct 28, 2017)

Really impressive for 54.


----------



## SURGE (Oct 29, 2017)

Hard to say. What I have thought is possible for natural lifters over the years has definitely changed. There are some freaks out there. I would guess he has used though. It doesn't matter as he looks great even if he were enhanced.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 30, 2017)

He runs FloridaPhysique.com ...... he interviewed me after winning Southern States last year..... super nice guy....I believe hes natty as well....


----------



## Victory (Oct 30, 2017)

Could be natural. He looks great.


----------



## odin (Nov 1, 2017)

He looks great and healthy but you never know. I believe he could be natural as well. Maybe stretching the word natural though!


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 10, 2017)

I am unsure but if I look that good at his age I will be happy.


----------



## knuggy (Mar 19, 2018)

Natty now maybe


----------



## johnsnowyo (Mar 21, 2018)

Probably just using trt levels of something now


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 11, 2018)

He looks great...does t matter if he has used exogenous anabolic hormones before? Yes! He is competing in a drug free competition.  A few photos of him it’s obvious he was using or has used in the past.

He still have a great physique but I don’t believe he has been clean his whole life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

